# HTML - PHP - MYSQL - Empfehlung?

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

da es ja immer ein bissel mühselig ist, html oder php von Hand zu programmieren, man auch oft keine Lust dazu hat, das ständig manuell einzuhacken, wollte ich mal fragen, ob Ihr mir ein Programm empfehlen könnt (like Dreamweaver aus der Windoof Welt), mit der man bequem ne Page erstellten kann.

Gibt es da ein Paket von Gentoo???

Würde mich über Antworten  freuen,

Schöne Grüße

deejay

Edit: Caps-Lock Problem im Subject beseitigt. --ian!

----------

## pablo_supertux

für php? Nicht bekannt, ich will nix falsches sagen, aber ich vermute, sowas gibt es nicht. Und PHP ist super einfach, in weniger als einer Stunde kannst du es lernen. Geh auf http://de.selfhtml.org und dort findest du gute Tutorials. Man braucht keine Programme dafür.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

na,ja - es gibt keine echte freie Alternative. Und im Prinzip keine die als Ersatz zu Dreamweaver oder GoLive anzusehen wäre. 

Wenn es aber nicht gerade DreamweaverMX/GoLive7 sein muss dann solltest du mal etwas mit Wine experimentieren.

Als PHP-Editor würde ich Eclipse mit PHP-Plugin oder aber das ZendStudio (kommerziell) empfehlen.

Stefan

----------

## deejay

php programmieren kann ich ja.... html ja auch.... aber ich habe nicht immer lust das manuelle schreiben zu müssen.... man muss sich ja das leben nicht unnütz schwer machen  :Wink: 

Eclipse habe ich verucht zu installieren, bekomme ständig einen Fehler....

muss ich mich nochmal ein bissel ransetzen

----------

## Earthwings

Ich behelfe mir mit zwei Tools: Zum einen ein "PageBuilder" genanntes Wesen, das mir korrekten XHTML-Code generiert und gleichzeitig als eine Art Template Engine fungiert (d.h. ich muss das Grundgerüst + Layout einer Seite nur einmal festlegen). Zum anderen eine Wiki-artige Oberfläche, mit der ich den eigentlichen Inhalt der Seite bearbeiten kann, der dann in XHTML umgewandelt wird. Hört sich komplex an, ist aber relativ wenig Code. Dadurch kann ich völlig vom zugrundeliegenden HTML/PHP abstrahieren, und das Anlegen von neuen Seiten (ohne Wiki) wird recht simpel:

```

<?php

$page = new Page( "neue Seite" );

$page->add( new Headline( "bla bla bal" ) );

$page->add( new Text( "..." ) );

$page->write();

?>

```

Die Wiki-Seiten folgen der gängigen Syntax mit ==Überschrift==, *fett* etc.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *deejay wrote:*   

> php programmieren kann ich ja.... html ja auch.... aber ich habe nicht immer lust das manuelle schreiben zu müssen.... man muss sich ja das leben nicht unnütz schwer machen 
> 
> Eclipse habe ich verucht zu installieren, bekomme ständig einen Fehler....
> 
> muss ich mich nochmal ein bissel ransetzen

 

Und wo ist denn das Problem? Du willst also ein Programm mit Code Completition? Also ich verstehe nicht, wie so ein Programm funktionieren soll, immerhin gibt es 1000 Möglichkeiten, die Sachen mit PHP zu machen.

----------

## ts77

ich würd sagen er will nen code-baukasten wo man alles fein zusammenklicken kann  :Wink: .

ich nehm zend-ide, läuft mittlerweile super und macht alles was ich will  :Smile: .

----------

## ian!

http://quanta.sourceforge.net/

----------

## ralph

Wie schon erwähnt quanta.

Nett scheint auch nvu zu sein:

http://www.nvu.com/

Es gibt zwar kein ebuild, aber wenn du einfach dem howto folgst funktioniert es problemlos.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207717

----------

## Gekko

Für sowas nimmt man vim   :Razz: 

Und in PHP kann man sich super functions schreiben.

Diese Sachen verwende jedenfalls ich.

----------

## gordon001

hi,

ich hab mir selber 'ne art mini-baukasten gebastelt. alle module (header, footer, navi-leisten. inhalte) für deine seiten lagerst du aus, und inkludierst diese dann, bzw sprichst sie über entsprechende variablen an. 

```
<?php

include "header.php";

include "navi.php";

include "content.php"

include "footer.php";

print $header01;

print $navi03.php;

print $content_modul02;

print $footer04;

?>
```

bin auch sehr faul , wenn es um doppel-moppel gehacke geht  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

gphpedit gibts auch noch, und wie erwähnt haben alle guten Editoren Syntax-Highlighting für php..

Und ich denke Quanta kommt dreamweaver schon sehr nahe, und ist imho in einigen Bereichen sogar besser..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Olis

 *deejay wrote:*   

> da es ja immer ein bissel mühselig ist, html oder php von Hand zu programmieren, man auch oft keine Lust dazu hat, das ständig manuell einzuhacken, wollte ich mal fragen, ob Ihr mir ein Programm empfehlen könnt (like Dreamweaver aus der Windoof Welt), mit der man bequem ne Page erstellten kann.
> 
> Gibt es da ein Paket von Gentoo???

 

Ist nicht für PHP, aber bei HTML hilft's:

http://www.nvu.com/ A WYSIWG web editor for linux similiar to Dreamweaver

Ist momentan allerdings noch ~x86, in der aktuellen c't (8/2005) gibt's einen kurzen, aber recht positiven Artikel dazu, ausserdem noch einen Artikel aus Internet Professionell Ausgabe 3/2005 mit kurzem Tutorial hier: http://www.testticker.de/testticker/netzwerk/article.asp?ArticleID=20050204147&Ref=testticker

Olis

----------

## Olis

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Nett scheint auch nvu zu sein:
> 
> http://www.nvu.com/
> 
> Es gibt zwar kein ebuild, aber wenn du einfach dem howto folgst funktioniert es problemlos.
> ...

 

Doch, gibt's schon, allerdings noch in testing: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=nvu

Olis

----------

## bröggle

bluefish,bluefish,bluefish,bluefish,bluefish,bluefish!!!!

*  app-editors/bluefish

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: 0.13

      Size of downloaded files: 1,294 kB

      Homepage:    http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/

      Description: A GTK HTML editor for the experienced web designer or programmer.

      License:     GPL-2

Dieses Programm, bietet dir folgende Möglichkeiten:

html : da kannste wie bei quanta dir so deine seite zusammen klicken (ist aber kein WYS...) und es gibt auch dialoge z.b. für Tabellen und so

PHP: keine lästigen for schleifen mehr, oder $abc="Select * from tabelle";$abc1=mysql_query($abc);while..... 

usw. ein klick im 'Schbnellzugriffs menü', dann kommt ein Dialog wo du deine Daten eingibst (z.b. den Variablen namen) und schon steht das ganze schön sauber vor dir.

und das allerbeste: du kannst dir selber ganz leicht deine Dialoge zusammenbasteln, so habe ich z.b.

htmlstart definiert: 

echo '<xml.........

//..

<title>%0</title>

......

usw. und dann wenn ich im menü darauf klicke kommt ein dialog, in dem ich den titel eingebe und schon steht mein html grundgerüst.

Ich habe sowas mir auch gebastelt für den php start, meine eingabe && editierformulare usw.

Syntaxhighlighting und Perl/Posix Regexp natürlich inclusive  :Wink: 

Ich denke das könnte dir gefallen!

----------

